# riparium planter medium



## sa80mark (12 Nov 2013)

Apologies if this is in the wrong section 

Im looking at getting my bits sorted for my upcoming riparium project and cant decide on what media to use in the planters am I better off using akadama or Hydroton Clay Pebbles ? Or is it as I suspect the same thing with a different name ?

Mark


----------



## BigTom (12 Nov 2013)

Hydroton works well, but is very light so you may need to cap it with something to stop it all floating off when submerged. I've never used akadama so can't comment.


----------



## sa80mark (12 Nov 2013)

Which ever I use I was planning to cap it with 3 - 5 mm coarse sand, 

The hydroton is amazingly cheap so I will go for that

Thanks tom


----------



## BigTom (12 Nov 2013)

Sand might be a bit fine for capping, it'll probably just fall through the gaps. I'd use something at least 5-10mm or so in diameter (I just used some slate chips that I had at hand).


----------



## Alastair (12 Nov 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Which ever I use I was planning to cap it with 3 - 5 mm coarse sand,
> 
> The hydroton is amazingly cheap so I will go for that
> 
> Thanks tom



Which planters are you using mark.  If its the shower caddy type then sand will fall through the balls and out if the holes in it. Id use something with a bigger grain size such as cat litter or similar


----------



## sa80mark (12 Nov 2013)

I didnt even consider it falling though  for planters im not sure yet, ive looked for shower caddy type but cant find anything locally and the ones ive found on ebay are really expensive so ive considered using tupaware or similar, I did plan on using mesh screen inside the planters as shown on riparium supply website


----------



## BigTom (12 Nov 2013)

I used the Blisshome/Interdesign ones from Amazon. Got a few going spare if you wanted to save a few quid, although I can't vouch for how well the suckers will hold up now they're a few years old.


----------



## sa80mark (12 Nov 2013)

That would be fantastic thank you for the offer tom, I can get new suckers very easily if you pm how much you want I will get payment etc sorted


----------



## BigTom (12 Nov 2013)

Cool. Are you in a rush? I haven't really got time to go and dig them out right now, but I could get them off to you on the weekend if that would be OK.


----------



## krazypara3165 (12 Nov 2013)

theres ones on ebay for 8 quid delivered for a pair


----------



## sa80mark (12 Nov 2013)

No tom no rush I probably won't be setting it up for few weeks anyway, bloody work


----------



## sa80mark (12 Nov 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> theres ones on ebay for 8 quid delivered for a pair



Have you got a link to these ?


----------



## BigTom (12 Nov 2013)

OK, I'll drop you a PM at the weekend to check if you're still looking.


----------



## krazypara3165 (12 Nov 2013)

Apologies it works out around 11.60 including postage as it wasnt specified. they have smaller sizes too.

 2 x Large Clear Plastic Storage Baskets Caddy Shower, Bath STRONG SUCTION HOOKS | eBay


----------



## Alastair (12 Nov 2013)

BigTom said:


> I used the Blisshome/Interdesign ones from Amazon. Got a few going spare if you wanted to save a few quid, although I can't vouch for how well the suckers will hold up now they're a few years old.



Use the extra large paper clips and bend them into an S shape and hook them on the glass. Thats what I did after the suckers gave up.

If you need more ontop of the ones from tom just search suction shower caddy on ebay. Loads come up


----------



## krazypara3165 (12 Nov 2013)

sorry to hijack the thread a little but i am interested in settung some of these up in my low tech planted discus tank. is there any plants you could reccomend Alastair?


----------



## sa80mark (12 Nov 2013)

Ive not looked into them properly yet but heres some im looking into

Maranta leuconeura erythroneura

Soleirolia soleirolii

Muehlenbeckia complexa 

Pilea cadierei

Maidenhair fern

Baccopa monneri


----------



## Henry (12 Nov 2013)

Home Bargains do the shower caddies for £1.99 each.


----------



## Alastair (12 Nov 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> sorry to hijack the thread a little but i am interested in settung some of these up in my low tech planted discus tank. is there any plants you could reccomend Alastair?



Theres lots, the peace lilys are great in planters, antherium plants ( myfavourite),  calathea which are fast growers, marsilea hirsuta is beautiful emmersed, glossostigma ontop of the planter substrate... the list is endless.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2013)

I just used growdan rockwool.. easy..


----------



## krazypara3165 (12 Nov 2013)

cheers gents! ill have a mooch tomorrow!


----------



## TimT (12 Nov 2013)

Hi Mark,
Maybe not 100% what you are asking for but do you know the Epiweb and Hygrolon product lines? They can act both as a growth medium and a growth container. And you can even grow moss or other plants on the outside of the containers. Hygrolon should be able to work as wick and suck up water over 30 centimeters over water level to irrigate moss or other plants at that height which gives some more options than a traditional material.

Their webpage:
Epiweb

I have purchased some for my new big tank as I want to divide the tank in two sections with some overgrown walls between the sections. I have made some experiments with HC and moss they grow just fine in the medium:

The thin fabric is Hygrolon





And here is some Epiweb (it sinks on its own) with some HC:



The roots go all the way through the block.

It is of course more pricey than the other options but I found it worth the stretch with the added possibilities.

Cheers!


----------



## sa80mark (12 Nov 2013)

Thays interesting stuff ive never come across them before, off to look at there website


----------



## ghostsword (12 Nov 2013)

Very interesting.. have emailed them now..


----------

